

2 Weeks with Republic Wireless: Not Great, but Still Recommend - ebahnx
http://lifeafterliquidity.com/2013/12/16/republic-wireless/
It&#x27;s a really amazing mobile phone company concept, but there is a long way to go in terms of executing the vision.
======
ebahnx
It's a really amazing concept for a mobile phone company, but a lot to improve
in the near term. Happy to discuss.

